# how to beat orks?



## khuffster (Mar 3, 2009)

i am a tau player and whenever i play my older brother who is the orks i get beaten, i do well but can't win since he has 6 squads of 30 orks each and some fast attack, how do i win?


----------



## Jetdoggy (Dec 3, 2008)

Large squads of multi shot weapons springs to mind XD

Stealth teams with markerlights can dish out 18 shots with 2+ to hit, Strength 5 AP5 (should fair well against poorly armoured orks)

Hammerheads with their submunition shots are also very good for hordes if you were to take a couple of them. 

I would say to take no tank busting weapons and just focus on killing off the small things, especially if they make up the bulk of the army.

Sorry my knowledge about orks is limited. ^_^


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

fire warriors..... as many as possible for troops. pathfinders and piranhas for fast attack, 2 squads of pathies and 1 of piranhas. three hammerheads for heavy support. 2 crisis teams, one stealth for elite. two crisis HQs with full bodyguards for HQ.

i made a very expensive suggestion both ways (money and pts) because this amount of pts seems alot if he has 6 squads of 30 boys running..... you could make do with less fire warriors and maybe a hammerhead or crisis suit squad or something but yeah thats my suggestion.


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

i would say for 1500 pts which im guessing the game is have three hammerheads with railguns and burst cannons, 6 squads of six fire warriors i know its small squads but wait, Hq with CIB and/or AFP or BC and two bodyguards with MP and BC , and lots of suits with BC and MP

should be reasonably cheap cuz i suit with BC MP and multi-tracker is 50 pts SO CHEAP for what your paying for

may i ask wat models you have?
try to put i list together for us to look at and comment on
piece out


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Not really a list so, Moved to 40k Tactics.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

the tau player i play (who cheats a little-dont unless you enjoy having no friends) uses about 9 crisis suites of varying ability, fire warriors and a hammerhead, and repeatedly round house kicks me. (the fact that in my last game with him his commander beat up about 12 charging orks wasnt nice-we inflicted 5 wounds a piece in that combat.)


----------



## Muzza69er (Feb 18, 2009)

Personally ide get as many battlesuits with flamers as possible
make a commander farsight armylist you will absalutally smash the buggery out off them
take all ya suits with twinlinked flamers and Burst cannon with multitracker thats 44Pts each for the basic Shas'ui

remembering you can move forward 6 then shoot n move back 6 in the shooting phase

take lots of fire warriors in 1500 points you can get 96 fire warriors that converts to about 60 dead orks a turn even more when in rapid fire range


----------



## khuffster (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for the info, now i can beat the crap out of him!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

If he is running a footslogging horde list you are in luck. As a Tau player the best anti-horde I have found is to have three to four full squads of fire warriors backed with pathfinders and anti-horde suits.

You should have at least two turns to shoot each squad before they can charge you. Focus on one target, use the range of your pulse rifles and if they are within eighteen inches of the back of your squad, this is very important that it is the back, move forward the full 6" and fire your weapons twice into the squad. Remember to completely eliminate any target you shoot at.

Look at the board you are playing on. If you can, establish a place through which your enemy must approach and deploy your army such that at least 85% of your army can fire at any unit that comes through that point.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

Kevin, you will never defeat me, 
your tau are just too static and you need to focus fire w/ your crisis suits, they are spread out too far, and my orks simply overwhelm them


----------



## khuffster (Mar 3, 2009)

huffy you are so mean and i will destroy you and your loser ish orks with the tau (not commys!)


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

well well well..... as speed freaky ork I say... if you want to beat those slowly stompy boyz... pump em up with flamers.... and templates of all kind 
Boyz are numerous but weak.... 6+Sv is weak.... T4 is doable...

My biggest fear is those stompy armies and I also was a victim of such an army... my best weapon was my artillery.

Does he also use Kans and Bots?

Try to force him to do as many terrain test as possible befor he reaches you .

All advices so far seem ok and I agree and my advice is either set up a very strong solid firefront or try to get him with flamethrowers etc.

once his mobs are under 10 and fail their leadership test they will run and never regroup 

Go get 'em 
(yeah I have such an army as opponent and I have the same problem with them  )


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

As an ork player I have always found Pirahanas a real problem. With so many boyz on the board a barrage of submition rounds and any flame templates you can get hold of would be most useful.

The main trick with fighjting orks is to take out the closest units first. Sounds obvious but as Tau you have no legs to stand on in close combat and you need to wipe out three of those mobz before they hit you. In 5th he can not consolidate into close combat so consider carefully how you place your units. If you set up with it being so they can only take out one unit in close combat on the charge, it will give everything else a chance to get another turn of shooting. Don't spread out too much. Try a refused flank with some mobile units to upset his movement and cause hime to trip over himself and bunch up.

His biggest problem with his army is lack of mobility. I prefer the battlewagon approach personally. If you can isolate a mob with a unit of fire warriors in a devilfish or two combined with covering fire from elsewhere, that can be painful. I've had it done to me and lost a mob of twenty boyz in one turn. Careful use of marker lights in bolstering to hit rolls etc really helped my opponent.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

Tau have S5 guns on their basic troops; there is also a character that lets you upgrade the BS of any model for 1 point. - 3 plus to hit, 3 plus to kill! Yay!

I truely dislike Orks (and Tau a little cos they are better at shooting than my beloved Guard) I normally go for big blast weapons but for Tau I'd suggest anything with lots of shots. (and can have its BS upgraded)

Orks are only good in combat so don't let them get in, the Ork warboss might as well be a mosterous creature for the stats it can have!

MVL.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hide a unit of three crisis suits with twin linked flamers behind a devilfish with flechette dischargers full of fire warriors, get up close to a squad, disembark the troops and flame 'em. You should do quite a bit of damage to the squad with three twin linked flamer and if that doesn't finish them off you can always rapid fire into them with your warriors. 
Twin flamer crisis suits are about the cheapest ones you can take so you shouldn't worry too much if a few get killed.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

oh, when i play my orks to make moving easier i just group them and push them around the board like a stack of gamboling chips-use blast templates. losing 15 boys from one shot isnt pleasent, but it works.
well, that is how i do it untill i can get hold of those loverly new LotR movment trays. yummy.


----------

